# Dawes Kingpin: update and upgrade



## DCLane (14 May 2020)

Pulled the Dawes Kingpin out for a check-over as we're about to start some updates and it's incredibly rusty: stored carefully but I knew it was very chipped with some rust when I bought it last year. We've since fitted a lighter seatpost and purple/black Scoop saddle which saved about 1kg.







So it's being stripped for a clean and re-paint 😠

Whilst I'm doing that I'll probably do an upgrade. Wheels are the first option - they're 37-440 and I've a 28-406 rear but the oln is 130 (Kingpins are 110). So either I widen the rear track and get a smaller front wheel or look for alternatives. My preference would be a pair of 20" road wheels rather than the chunkier shopper ones or the 406 which is a bit too small.

Cotter pins are stuck on the crankset. They're soaking, so when they're out I'll update the crankset and bottom bracket as well since they're original. New 160/165mm crankset to be sourced since I want to have it more flexible for future plans.

New brakes to be sourced along with derailleur and shifter: it's going geared.

Long-term project this one! Current thinking is 'stealth upgrade'. The aim is to be ready for 1st January next year to do the same TT my 15yo did this January, then used for a longer-term activity:


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2020)

Oooh, I'm looking forward to this, I like a Kingpin me.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 May 2020)

Seem to remember that it is supposed to be superior to the raleigh 20 shopper. Can some kind soul remind me why?


----------



## DCLane (14 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Seem to remember that it is supposed to be superior to the raleigh 20 shopper. Can some kind soul remind me why?



Lighter and uses standard components.


----------



## FrankCrank (14 May 2020)

I would proffer that the R20 has the stronger frame. If components are being upgraded, then they are a non-contender.
The BB modification on the R20 is indeed a conundrum, but one that can be overcome, with a little determination. 
Anyways, they're all equal really, just some are more equal than others


----------



## Gunk (14 May 2020)

Cue debate on Dawes Kingpin vs Raleigh 20


----------



## Blue Hills (14 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Cue debate on Dawes Kingpin vs Raleigh 20


Feel free to start thread. Or point me at an existing one.


----------



## lucidone (23 Jun 2020)

Good to see another kingpin being put to good use. Here's one I put together for my wife with original wheels and frame but lots of other mods. Another on the way for me with 7/8 speed 451 wheels and a rather different aesthetic. Love riding the wives, pretty quick / nimble and now stops too!


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2020)

Finished stripping the Kingpin down to the various components today, ready for cleaning and painting. I'm talking to the painters tomorrow about shot-blast cleaning and painting so it should be in on Thursday.

My biggest current decision is on wheels. I've a pair of 24" (559mm) road wheels but they feel a bit 'big' and would need modification to the frame.
A second option is to buy new steel rims, which I can get from SJS Cycles - https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/rims-20-451/ - and use road hubs, having spaced the frame out. However all of these are too wide except the 32-hole rim.
The final option is to buy a complete set of wheels from China. These are a bit heavy - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000557026391.html - but cheaper although I like this option - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32949194452.html and both would take narrow tyres.

Decisions, decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Survivor Bikes (29 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Cue debate on Dawes Kingpin vs Raleigh 20


Well, I build both; so bring it on!


----------



## Survivor Bikes (29 Jun 2020)

(P.S. I will have built both. When I get round to it!)


----------



## lucidone (30 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> Finished stripping the Kingpin down to the various components today, ready for cleaning and painting. I'm talking to the painters tomorrow about shot-blast cleaning and painting so it should be in on Thursday.
> 
> My biggest current decision is on wheels. I've a pair of 24" (559mm) road wheels but they feel a bit 'big' and would need modification to the frame.
> A second option is to buy new steel rims, which I can get from SJS Cycles - https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/rims-20-451/ - and use road hubs, having spaced the frame out. However all of these are too wide except the 32-hole rim.
> ...



I posted this elsewhere so excuse me if you've already seen but it sounds like they might suit your purpose......

I have a new pair of 451 AlexRims R390 rims with new hubs (7/8 speed rear) that are no longer required (need building up) - let me know if any interest and I'll get more details / photo's.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2020)

Frame completely stripped and off for shotblasting and painting in metal-fleck deep purple. Except the chainguard that I've just found 

@lucidone - I'll drop you a PM although I think I've sourced something.


----------

